# Fresh Water Reading Empty?



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am hoping someone can help. I just got my new 28KRS and I have read some of the postings here. I have been on 1 trip with it and I love it. While testing all of the bells and whistles, I found the only problem that I can see is the freah water tank has 50 gallons of water and the meter says empty. I read that the water may not have the right metalic content to show an accurate reading on the meter (this is what the manual says). Ok enough of the manual stuff. Can anyone please give some advise as to how I may be able to "jar" the sensors or maybe do something other than bring it to a dealer for repair? Thanks in advance.

NobleEagle


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome NobleEagle to the Outback Family
As far as the water monitor they are cheap one and only give you a rough measurement on whats in the tanks
I would have the dealer take care of this problem

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome NobleEagle,

As Don said, don't trust the sensors. Some get lucky and they work fine, other don't have any that work. My fresh and gray works. Battery and black don't read right at all.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, NobleEagle!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









They meters in these things are not the most accurate, but - at least in mine - give you a pretty good idea of where you are at. The trailer needs to sit still for awhile though. I have not heard of any just flat not working at all. This leads me to believe that you probably just have a loose or broken wire. I would check behind the meter panel first, and if that does not expose anything, getting into the sensor itself would be next. If it comes to that, and since the trailer is new, I would let the dealer deal with that.

Good luck, and keep us posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers NobleEagle action 
Congrats on the new 28KRS!

It does sound like a loose or broken wire on the sensor. If you don't see a loose connection at the meter as PDX_Doug said, it's most likely at the tank. One of those things the dealer can fix. Just make a list as you notice items, spin the 'ROO into the dealer sometime and they'll fix 'er right up.

Don't worry, you will know when your tank runs empty


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the great and fast suggestions. Just to make it clear the battery reads fine, so do the 2 grey tanks and so does the black tank, its just the fresh water. I guess if any has to be bad the CLEDAN FRESH would be the best! lol I just figgure its new so I should at least START with nothing wrong. HAha yeah right. But if this is all that I can complain about I guess thats a good thing. One more quick thing....Does anyone know why there are 2 locks on the 2 doors of the 28KRS and NO locking mechanism on the ramp door? Someone wouldn't think of opening that one if the regular doors are locked huh? I will post my fix for this problem when I take some pictures but for now I'll describe it.
I drilled a hole on both of the handles and brackets for the ramp door and then I got 2 hitch pin locks that fit the slim space between the door and the handles. They are small, do the job and look pretty good. I just wish they were keyed the same and the screws for the handles werent visible. Just food for thought. Thanks again for the warm welcome and I check in often







Have a great day all.

You can see the locks I used at this link:
http://store.uhaul.com/product_detail.aspx?id=1720


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The sensor can not be "jarred" loose as they are just making an electrical connection through the water. This type of fault will normally be due to a loose wire and thus you will have an open circuit. Since it affects all levels I would guess it is the ground but you never can tell until you start doing loop checks.

I would not bring it back to the deal in July just for this problem but would let him know about it and then go by later in the year.

As for the door your right, it is funny that there is no lock on the ramp. Several have done similar to what you described and drilled the latch for a pad lock.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Has anyone ever replaced this sensor with a more accurate unit? Just wondering if it can be done and how easy would it be to do this?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> Has anyone ever replaced this sensor with a more accurate unit? Just wondering if it can be done and how easy would it be to do this?
> [snapback]129351[/snapback]​


To replace with a more accurate unit is expensive and a royal pain in the butt... The only sensor that I even use a little is the grey tank one ..

and even that one is not very accurate...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi NobleEagle, Welcome to Outbackers! action

Congrats on your new 28KRS...great choice








We haven't had any problems at all with our sensors (knock on wood) they all seem to be quite accurate.

I like your locks for the cargo area...we just got small brass padlocks to go through the existing holes behind the handles. Since our Roo is parked in our driveway we don't worry too much about break ins...

Would love to see a photo of your locks when you get a chance to post them









Dawn


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Thanks for all the great and fast suggestions. Just to make it clear the battery reads fine, so do the 2 grey tanks and so does the black tank, its just the fresh water. I guess if any has to be bad the CLEDAN FRESH would be the best! lol I just figgure its new so I should at least START with nothing wrong. HAha yeah right. But if this is all that I can complain about I guess thats a good thing. One more quick thing....Does anyone know why there are 2 locks on the 2 doors of the 28KRS and NO locking mechanism on the ramp door? Someone wouldn't think of opening that one if the regular doors are locked huh? I will post my fix for this problem when I take some pictures but for now I'll describe it.
> I drilled a hole on both of the handles and brackets for the ramp door and then I got 2 hitch pin locks that fit the slim space between the door and the handles. They are small, do the job and look pretty good. I just wish they were keyed the same and the screws for the handles werent visible. Just food for thought. Thanks again for the warm welcome and I check in often
> 
> 
> ...


Ours came drilled with holes for padlocks on the top side of the catch for the door closer lever thingy for the cargo door...I almost missed them, but I was showed them on the PDI. Also, if you look at your rear slide, I believe they have the holes drilled already (same latches), and if you don't have them on the 'barn door' you could do a little swapping.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I actually drilled holes on all 4 handles and got 2 of the locks. When in transit I use one lock on each slide out. When set up I use both locks on the "garage". I may be a worry wart but with a Harley in the "garage" and growing up in NY, I am just used to "keeping the honest people honest" and maintaining "whats mine is mine". LOL we all have quirks! shy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> I actually drilled holes on all 4 handles and got 2 of the locks. When in transit I use one lock on each slide out. When set up I use both locks on the "garage". I may be a worry wart but with a Harley in the "garage" and growing up in NY, I am just used to "keeping the honest people honest" and maintaining "whats mine is mine". LOL we all have quirks! shy
> [snapback]129694[/snapback]​


Nothing wrong with that.
I often thought about drilling a hole for the slide-out latch and put a lock on it
just in case.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I often thought about drilling a hole for the slide-out latch and put a lock on it
> just in case.


When I first got my Outback I had the same thought. Quickly followed by 'Why? You could not get into the trailer that way.'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


I spent some time today setting up a new site for our camping ventures. It is new so its a little thin and I look forward to adding to it. Anyways, on this site are pictures of my mods for the ramp door and locks as you asked.

thanks again!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers!!! action

We have not had any problems with the sensors, so far. As for the ramp door, we enlarged the holes slightly and used a pad lock. It will work for the brain dead criminal







but if someone wants to brake in, they will.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures of your lock mod, NobleEagle. Looks great!









Nice start on your web site as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to another 'Roo owner and biker.

I did basically the same lock mod, but someone on here reported that thier roo was violated by someone removing the philips head bolts on the ramp latches. I am trying to find a suitable replacement that will offer more security, but have not had any luck. If I had it to do over, I would have put a slide bolt lock on int inside of the ramp, but hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Dont trust the sensors. My fresh and gray work fine, but my black always reads 2/3. After I dump it reads empty but when someone uses it 2/3 full. O'well.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


thanks and to view the locks check out my mod website


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I am a bit late in welcoming you...but better late then never. So, WELCOME!!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon


----------

